# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  تو مدت باقیمونده از کرم چاله ها استفاده کن

## Neo.Healer

سلام 
کلام آخر:تاپیک آخر:
فکر از از نقطه ی شروع میخوای بری به پایان

باید یه خط راستو طی کنی یه خط پر فراز و نشیب کنکوری ...حالا مشکل اینکه وقت ما کمه 
نمیتونیم زمان لازم برای طی این مسیرو تامین کنیم
پس:
از کرم چاله استفاده میکنیم



دقت کن قسمت آبی همون نقطه ی A هست و قسمت زرد نقطه ی B
فقط کافیه بجای اینکه طول مسیرو ته کنی میانبر بزنی ...با یه کرم چاله کنکوری 
هم زمان کمتری مصرف میشه هم همونطور که میبینی نتیجه یکسانی داره 

حالا کرم چاله ما:

شامل ایناس:
امید ......خیلی زیاد درین حد که از الان خودتو دانشجو دانشگاه و رشته موردعلاقت بدونی 
پشتکار....خیلی زیاد قراره یه کرم چاله بسازی یه پدیده نسبتا کمیاب اما ممکن 
منابع....بیشتر کتابهای کرم چاله ای مثل خط ویژه 
و خودت و خدات 

انگیزه همینه...چیزی که تو دنیای خلقت اتفاق میفته ....دنیای ما پر معجزه اس 
پر استثنا 
تنها نکته مشترک ما آدما متفاوت بودنمونه 
زندگیتو بساز 
کرم چاله زندگیتو بساز...موفق شو

----------


## Neo.Healer

فک کنیم تو صفری...صفر مطلق...دیگه بدترین حالت ممکن کاینات میشه سیاهچاله
ازون بدتر که نیستی درسته؟


اما دوستم 
آخر هر سیاهچاله ای ختم میشه به یه سفید چاله

فقط زمان لازمه که این مسیر طی بشه 
همون زمان 72 روزه که داری و قراره تو این مدت بترکونی

----------


## Neo.Healer

تغییر زندگی" height="458" width="720">

----------


## Neo.Healer



----------


## Neo.Healer

*به حرف این و اون گوش نکن. به حرف دلت گوش کن. به حرف اون دلی که میگه برو به سمت هدفت. تو موفق میشی.*

* تو پیروزی. اونی موفق هست که تلاش کنه نه اینکه بشینه و بگه من که نمیتونم و از این حرفا.*

*تو توانایی اینو داری که در زمان کوتاه کولاک کنی. تو همونی هستی که شبای امتحان کاری میکردی که یک عمر نمیکردی! یادته؟*

* همون شبایی که میخوندی و فردا تو آزمون مدرسه 20 میشدی! الان این مدت باقیمونده حکم شب امتحانه.*

----------


## Neo.Healer

تو تموم تلاشت رو بکن. الان وقتشه. بهترین فرصته. الان باید بترکونی. باید کولاک کنی.  وقت این نیست که بخوای رو یه فصل دو هفته وقت بذاری. باید بیای تو کمترین زمان ممکن اونو بخونی . با بازده بالا بخونی. سریع کار کنی. قطعا موفق میشی 
  
 الان باید بهترین تصمیمات رو بگیری. باید بترکونی. الان وقتشه. پس برو. حرکت کن.  درسته شاید فکر کنی سخته. اما اینو بدون که آینده ات ارزش اینو داره که براش یک ماه وقت بذاری  و بعدش به بهترین دانشگاه ها برسی.کارهایی هست که همه میتونن انجام بدن .  مثل اینکه همه ناامید بشن. اما تو کارایی رو بکن که فقط عده محدودی هستن که اونا رو انجام میدن.  امید داشته باش. تموم تلاشت رو بکن . خداوند بهترین ها رو برات رقم میزنه. مطمئن باش. 
 منتظر فرصت نباش. الان بهترین فرصته. الان باید راه ویژه ای رو بسازی.

برگرفته شده از konkuri.in(سایت راه موفقیت)

----------


## Sh_1998

اخه چطور میشه راه صدساله رو یک شبه رفت؟
هوووف منم همش ناامیدی میاد سراغم..یه لحظه خوبم امیدوارم یه لحظه داغوووون  :Yahoo (19): 
دارم دیوونه میشم دیگه

----------


## Neo.Healer

دوستان گویا اخبار گفته کنکور امسال سخت ترین کنکور دوره ما خواهر بود......من ندیدما بهم گفتن
خیلی هام ناامید شدن و حتی بعضا دانش آموزای قوی الان تو فکر کنکور98 هستن 
میدونید که کل سال خر بزنی و بخونی و جمع بندی نباشه عملا هیچی به هیچی 
پس الان وقت سبقته 
به فکر حرف اخبار و تل و... نباشید هرچی میگن برای خودشونه 
بخون و سبقت بگیر

----------


## Neo.Healer

> اخه چطور میشه راه صدساله رو یک شبه رفت؟
> هوووف منم همش ناامیدی میاد سراغم..یه لحظه خوبم امیدوارم یه لحظه داغوووون ((
> دارم دیوونه میشم دیگه


عزیزم من همین الان یه پدیده کاملا علمی مثال ردم برات 
میتونی بری در مورد کرم چاله یکم بخونی اون وقت میبینی که کار نشد نداره 
خدا توی ابعاد دنیای نامحدود همچین چیزی خاق کرده 
حالا بنده اش ممکنه نتونه در ابعاد چنتا کتاب و کاغذ نتونه اینکارو بکنه؟!

----------


## Neo.Healer



----------


## Neo.Healer



----------


## Neo.Healer



----------


## Sh_1998

> دوستان گویا اخبار گفته کنکور امسال سخت ترین کنکور دوره ما خواهر بود......من ندیدما بهم گفتن
> خیلی هام ناامید شدن و حتی بعضا دانش آموزای قوی الان تو فکر کنکور98 هستن 
> میدونید که کل سال خر بزنی و بخونی و جمع بندی نباشه عملا هیچی به هیچی 
> پس الان وقت سبقته 
> به فکر حرف اخبار و تل و... نباشید هرچی میگن برای خودشونه 
> بخون و سبقت بگیر


اتفاقا بنظرم سخت باشه خیلی بهتره با درصدای متوسط رتبه ی عالی میشه اورد
نه مثل پارسال که درصدات  60 یا 70 باشه تهشم ب زور بشی دو هزار

----------


## Neo.Healer

* میدونی بزرگترین لذت چیه؟ بزرگترین لذت اینه که کاری رو انجام بدی که خیلیا میگن نمیشه و از این حرفا.* *تو الان بهت این فرصت داده شده تا خودت رو نشون بدی. اثبات کنی که اشرف مخلوقاتی. تو موفقی. تو پیروزی.* *اجازه نده که هر کی هر چی میخواد بگه و رو تو اثر بذاره.تو تلاشت رو بکن و کاری به کسی نداشته باش. تو تلاشت رو بکن.* * با تمام قوا حرکت کن. تو تلاش کن و صبر داشته باش .* *یادت باشه که باید صبور باشی و اینو بدون که اعجاز صبر هم یعقوب را به وصل یار رسانید و هم زلیخا را.* *پس تو هم کارت رو بکن و صبر پیشه کن. آن موقع است که موفق میشوی. مستحکم باش.* * نگذار افرادی که خودشان در این وادی نتوانسته اند موفق باشند روی تو تاثیر منفی بگذارند.* * همیشه سعی کن از امروزت به نحو احسنت استفاده کنی. تو از تمام توانت استفاده کن اونوقته که معجزه رو حس میکنی و موفق میشی.* * اگه تا الان خوب نخوندی اونو فراموش کن.ازش عبرت بگیر و گذشته رو رها کن. از الان خوب بخون* *.خیلیا رو دیدم از الان توپ خوندن و اومدن رتبه هاشون رو حسابی جابه جا کردن. تو هم میتونی.*  * تو هم یکی از اونایی که میخوای رتبه ات رو حسابی جابه جا کنی و کولاک کنی.* *یادت باشه که شکوه زندگی این نیست که هرگز به زانو درنیاییم، در این است که هر بار افتادیم دوباره برخیزیم.*برگرفته شده از konkuri.in(سایت راه موفقیت)

----------


## Neo.Healer

> اتفاقا بنظرم سخت باشه خیلی بهتره با درصدای متوسط رتبه ی عالی میشه اورد
> نه مثل پارسال که درصدات  60 یا 70 باشه تهشم ب زور بشی دو هزار


منم قبول دارم اینو...هر امتحانی هرچی سخت تر بشه برای دانش اموزا بخصوص متوسطا یا کسایی که دیر شروع کردن عالی ترین فرصته 
چون میتونن با حجم کم اما کیفیت عالی بخونن 
در حالیکه کسایی که از اول با حجم زیاد و کیفیت خوب خوندن در نهایت بخاطر شانس کم جواب دادن به سوالا نتیجه یکسانی میگیرن

----------


## Neo.Healer

*تغییرات در 5 هفته پایانی !!!(الان که حدودا دو برابرش وقت دارین) 
یعنی حدود10- 11هفته*


برگرفته شده از konkuri.in(سایت راه موفقیت)

----------


## WickedSick

خب...

----------


## Sh_1998

> عزیزم من همین الان یه پدیده کاملا علمی مثال ردم برات 
> میتونی بری در مورد کرم چاله یکم بخونی اون وقت میبینی که کار نشد نداره 
> خدا توی ابعاد دنیای نامحدود همچین چیزی خاق کرده 
> حالا بنده اش ممکنه نتونه در ابعاد چنتا کتاب و کاغذ نتونه اینکارو بکنه؟!


میدونی مشکل اصلی ما ارادست
من خودم جدیدا یه ساعت میشینم پای کتاب کلافه میشم
قبل از عید چقد صبحا با انگیزه مینشستم میخوندم هرچند کم اما انگیزه و امید داشتم
اما از فروردین یه  استرسی افتاده تو دلم که شبو روز کارم شده گریه و ازین سایت به اون سایت که میشه؟؟؟
خودمم نمیدونم دنبال چیم واقعا نمیدونم 
اما امیدوارم امسال موفق شیم
خسته شدم ازین زندگی و روزای تکراری .. منم میخوام مثل بقیه ی مردم زندگی کنم .. منم میخوام برم بیرون راحت باشم استرس نداشته باشم 
ایشالا امسال راحت میشیم فقط یه اراده ی قوی میخواد برای این 70 روز

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خب...

----------


## Neo.Healer



----------


## Neo.Healer



----------


## Seyed Chester

دوستان فک میکنم تشکیل کرم چالهویک انرژی مضاعفی میخواد 
امبد برا کنکورم همینجوریه لعنتی تا میام امید بگیرم و استارت بزنم خودنمو یا مریض میشم یا نا امیدی میاد سراغم مثلا قرار بود از امروز شروع کنم که سرما خوردم بینیم شده ابشار نیاگارا :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Sh_1998

> دوستان فک میکنم تشکیل کرم چالهویک انرژی مضاعفی میخواد 
> امبد برا کنکورم همینجوریه لعنتی تا میام امید بگیرم و استارت بزنم خودنمو یا مریض میشم یا نا امیدی میاد سراغم مثلا قرار بود از امروز شروع کنم که سرما خوردم بینیم شده ابشار نیاگارا


متاسفانه اشکال همینحاست
زمان صبر نمیکنه تا حال ما خوب شه
مجبوری با هر شرایطی که داری بخونی وگرنه به خودت میای میبنی شده 8 تیر و اونی که ضرر کرده تویی فقط

----------


## Dds.neda

عالی بود 
آقا من پام لب کرم چاله اس بریم غرق بشیم توش������������ :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Curer


دوستان گویا اخبار گفته کنکور امسال سخت ترین کنکور دوره ما خواهر بود......من ندیدما بهم گفتن
خیلی هام ناامید شدن و حتی بعضا دانش آموزای قوی الان تو فکر کنکور98 هستن 
میدونید که کل سال خر بزنی و بخونی و جمع بندی نباشه عملا هیچی به هیچی 
پس الان وقت سبقته 
به فکر حرف اخبار و تل و... نباشید هرچی میگن برای خودشونه 
بخون و سبقت بگیر


کدوم اخبار؟؟؟
به جا اینکه آسون باشه سخته..........
_

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _
> کدوم اخبار؟؟؟
> به جا اینکه آسون باشه سخته..........
> _


فتم اولش که من خودم شخصا ندیدم 
یه مشاور گفت که اخبار اینو گفته منم گفتم نشنیدم گف آره اخبار گفته سخته 
اما بنظر خودم اینا فقط تخمین و حاشیه اس
گ

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Curer


فتم اولش که من خودم شخصا ندیدم 
یه مشاور گفت که اخبار اینو گفته منم گفتم نشنیدم گف آره اخبار گفته سخته 
اما بنظر خودم اینا فقط تخمین و حاشیه اس
گ


ببین به کجا رسیدیم که اخبار کشور هم داره روحیه میزنه!!!
ولی من به هر حال رفتم واسه 98
راستی این چاله هم چیز جالبی بود_

----------


## va6hid

> دوستان گویا اخبار گفته کنکور امسال سخت ترین کنکور دوره ما خواهر بود......من ندیدما بهم گفتن
> خیلی هام ناامید شدن و حتی بعضا دانش آموزای قوی الان تو فکر کنکور98 هستن 
> میدونید که کل سال خر بزنی و بخونی و جمع بندی نباشه عملا هیچی به هیچی 
> پس الان وقت سبقته 
> به فکر حرف اخبار و تل و... نباشید هرچی میگن برای خودشونه 
> بخون و سبقت بگیر


باز دوباره نزدیک کنکور شد مردم خودارضائی های مغزیشونو ریختن تو تایپکا |: 

اخبار میاد اعلام میکنه ک سخت ترین کنکوره؟|: اصن سطح سوالات رو خودشون الان نمیدونن چجوریه .. بعدش میاید جوگیرانه این حرفارو پخش میکنید :/

----------


## the best dream

> فتم اولش که من خودم شخصا ندیدم 
> یه مشاور گفت که اخبار اینو گفته منم گفتم نشنیدم گف آره اخبار گفته سخته 
> اما بنظر خودم اینا فقط تخمین و حاشیه اس
> گ


اخبار:/
من اینو از یه مشاوری شنیدم اسمش یادم نیست ولی گفت کنکور امسال یچیزی بین 95و96،به هر حال کسی از سطح سوالا خبری نداره،اینام همش حدسه

----------


## sajad564

> سلام 
> کلام آخر:تاپیک آخر:
> فکر از از نقطه ی شروع میخوای بری به پایان
> 
> باید یه خط راستو طی کنی یه خط پر فراز و نشیب کنکوری ...حالا مشکل اینکه وقت ما کمه 
> نمیتونیم زمان لازم برای طی این مسیرو تامین کنیم
> پس:
> از کرم چاله استفاده میکنیم
> 
> ...


کرم چاله ای برای کنکور وجود نداره
همون انگیزه و پشتکار که گفتین ینی پیمودن درست اون خط راست(که البته خودتون گفتین پر فرازو نشیب پس راست نیست)
قرار نیست یکی اون خطو بگیره بره جلو توش عرق بریزه بعد شما با کرم چاله ازش جلو بزنین...اونی که از تابستون روزی n ساعت به طور متوسط(n>=8)  ساعت خونده حقشه که بالاتر از کسی که از امروز شروع کرده به خوندن قرار بگیره...از الان هم میشه موفق شد ولی ن با اتکا به کرم چاله و از اینجور موارد...تلاش تلاش تلاش, داشتن هدف(نه آرزو)...توی مسابقه دو باید بدوی قرار نیست یکی وسط راه سوارت کنه ببرتت جلو خط پایان...انگیزه هم چیز مهمی نیست همتون میدونید روز هایی که نا امید بودید خیلی بیشتر از روزهایی هستش که انگیزه داشتید...مسیر تلاشو موفقیت ینی مسیر نا امیدی اگر تونستید یادبگیرید اون زمانی که نا امیدید تلاش کنید و به اون درجه رسیدید که متوجه بشید نا امیدی فقط یه صافیه که بازنده ها رو از برنده ها جدا میکنه و باید جلوش واسید اون موقع شما همه چیز رو به نظر من برای موفقیت دارید...همه روزایی که انگیزه دارن تلاش میکنن...زمان خسته شدنو نا امیدیه که یکی میگه "نمیشه" و یکی ته دلش  میگه "اینه..." 
نا امیدی خیلی چیزا رو میتونه ازتون بگیره ولی اگر یادبگیرید که توی این مسیر باید نا امیدی باشه و باهاش رفیق شید خیلی چیزا رو دو دستی تقدیمتون میکنه(اون میخواد گولتون بزنه...شما گولش بزنید)

----------


## shima1996

> کرم چاله ای برای کنکور وجود نداره
> همون انگیزه و پشتکار که گفتین ینی پیمودن درست اون خط راست(که البته خودتون گفتین پر فرازو نشیب پس راست نیست)
> قرار نیست یکی اون خطو بگیره بره جلو توش عرق بریزه بعد شما با کرم چاله ازش جلو بزنین...اونی که از تابستون روزی n ساعت به طور متوسط(n>=8)  ساعت خونده حقشه که بالاتر از کسی که از امروز شروع کرده به خوندن قرار بگیره...از الان هم میشه موفق شد ولی ن با اتکا به کرم چاله و از اینجور موارد...تلاش تلاش تلاش, داشتن هدف(نه آرزو)...توی مسابقه دو باید بدوی قرار نیست یکی وسط راه سوارت کنه ببرتت جلو خط پایان...انگیزه هم چیز مهمی نیست همتون میدونید روز هایی که نا امید بودید خیلی بیشتر از روزهایی هستش که انگیزه داشتید...مسیر تلاشو موفقیت ینی مسیر نا امیدی اگر تونستید یادبگیرید اون زمانی که نا امیدید تلاش کنید و به اون درجه رسیدید که متوجه بشید نا امیدی فقط یه صافیه که بازنده ها رو از برنده ها جدا میکنه و باید جلوش واسید اون موقع شما همه چیز رو به نظر من برای موفقیت دارید...همه روزایی که انگیزه دارن تلاش میکنن...زمان خسته شدنو نا امیدیه که یکی میگه "نمیشه" و یکی ته دلش  میگه "اینه..." 
> نا امیدی خیلی چیزا رو میتونه ازتون بگیره ولی اگر یادبگیرید که توی این مسیر باید نا امیدی باشه و باهاش رفیق شید خیلی چیزا رو دو دستی تقدیمتون میکنه(اون میخواد گولتون بزنه...شما گولش بزنید)


 حقی وجود نداره....مورد زیاد هست که یه نفر 30 سال کار میکنه هنوز هشتش گرونهش هست ولی یکی 5 سال کار میکنه به جرات یه شهرو میتونه بخره...پس اینی که شما میگید از ریشه غلطه..کافیه به دور و بر خودتون نگاه کنید مثال زیاده..دوست من از اول مهر روزی 10 ساعت میخوند مهندسی صنایع غذایی تهران شمال  آزاد دراومد..ولی بی نهایت ادم میشناسم تو همین مدت پزشکی اوردن..حالا نظرتون راجب کرم چاله ها چیه؟؟؟؟

----------


## sajad564

> حقی وجود نداره....مورد زیاد هست که یه نفر 30 سال کار میکنه هنوز هشتش گرونهش هست ولی یکی 5 سال کار میکنه به جرات یه شهرو میتونه بخره...پس اینی که شما میگید از ریشه غلطه..کافیه به دور و بر خودتون نگاه کنید مثال زیاده..دوست من از اول مهر روزی 10 ساعت میخوند مهندسی صنایع غذایی تهران شمال  آزاد دراومد..ولی بی نهایت ادم میشناسم تو همین مدت پزشکی اوردن..حالا نظرتون راجب کرم چاله ها چیه؟؟؟؟


این چیزی که گفتید خیلی کلی هستش و به قول خودتون از پایه نادرست هستش
اون کسی که سی سال کار میکنه به جایی نرسیده به خیلی عوامل میتونه ربط داشته باشه
1-خودشو محدود کرده باشه(من همیشه ی کارمند ساده میمونه و در همین راستا تلاش میکنم موفق شدن واسه ژن خوباست)
2-بنا رو کج نهاده باشه(من  کنکور رو خراب کردم حالا تو رشته آب یاری گیاهان دریایی موفقیت بیشتری نسبت به بیل گیتس کسب خواهم کرد)
3-عاشق کارش نیست(من با این کار پول دار خواهم شد به موقعیت اجتماعی خوبی خواهم رسید...نیت پوله؟؟)
4-اشتباهاتش رو نمیپذیره(درست تلاش کنی موفق میشی دوست شما احتمالا اشتباهات خودش رو نپذیرفته...توی این مسیر همه چیز رو خودتون یادمیگیرد ولی گاهی اوقات دوست ندارید خودتون رو با حقایق وقف بدین مثلا اصلش اینه که هر روز چند درس بخونید ولی طرف چون عادت کرده,فقط یه درس میخونه,کتاب تست باید با توجه به تست های کنکور باشه ولی طرف چون از اول به فرض مثال الگو میخونده همونو ادامه میده میدونه 60 درصد میخواد ولی میخواد برای 400 درصد بخونه میدونه همه چیز رو باید از اولش شروع کرد(اول آسون بعد سخت) ولی میخواد اولشو از آخرش شروع کنه میدونه کتاب تستی که مال n سال قبله به درد الان نمیخوره ولی ته دلش میگه مشکلی پیش نمیاد...از خودتون بپرسید اگر دوست من روزی ده ساعت درس خونده باشه و به منطق خودش اعتماد کرده باشه چ دلیلی داره که موفق نشه؟؟؟؟زمانی که شما میزارید و کتاب میخونید میشه ورودی و چیزایی که سر کنکور پیاده میکنید میشه خروجی...این ورودی پر از باگ بوده...و دوست شما نپذیرفته اینو...بیشتر توضیح نمیدم)
کسی هم که به قول شما راه 30 سال رو تو 5 سال رفته ممکنه خیلی کارا کرده باشه که خارج از عرف باشه یا بلعکس خیلی هم درست باشه
1-درست تلاش کردن(همون کاری که شاید دوست شما انجام نداده(شاید !!!!!)
2-استفاده از ژن ناب و بالا رفتن از دیوار صاف(موفقیتو چی میبینید؟؟پول؟؟اگه اینطوریه دزدم میتونه ی شبه موفق بشه...)

----------


## MehranWilson

باو جان من اینا چیه میزارید اخه نمیدونم کرم چاله و سوسک چاله چیه

----------


## سرندیپیتی

کنکور میشه بعدش دوباره میشینیم میگیم خیلیم سخت نبود اگه سوالا  رو درست حل کرده بودی و تمرین میشد از پسش بر بیاب
کنکور همینه دیگه
حالا فوقش تو هر درسی 3 2 سوال خیلی چالشییییییی بزارن

----------


## reyhanam

> کرم چاله ای برای کنکور وجود نداره
> همون انگیزه و پشتکار که گفتین ینی پیمودن درست اون خط راست(که البته خودتون گفتین پر فرازو نشیب پس راست نیست)
> قرار نیست یکی اون خطو بگیره بره جلو توش عرق بریزه بعد شما با کرم چاله ازش جلو بزنین...اونی که از تابستون روزی n ساعت به طور متوسط(n>=8)  ساعت خونده حقشه که بالاتر از کسی که از امروز شروع کرده به خوندن قرار بگیره...از الان هم میشه موفق شد ولی ن با اتکا به کرم چاله و از اینجور موارد...تلاش تلاش تلاش, داشتن هدف(نه آرزو)...توی مسابقه دو باید بدوی قرار نیست یکی وسط راه سوارت کنه ببرتت جلو خط پایان...انگیزه هم چیز مهمی نیست همتون میدونید روز هایی که نا امید بودید خیلی بیشتر از روزهایی هستش که انگیزه داشتید...مسیر تلاشو موفقیت ینی مسیر نا امیدی اگر تونستید یادبگیرید اون زمانی که نا امیدید تلاش کنید و به اون درجه رسیدید که متوجه بشید نا امیدی فقط یه صافیه که بازنده ها رو از برنده ها جدا میکنه و باید جلوش واسید اون موقع شما همه چیز رو به نظر من برای موفقیت دارید...همه روزایی که انگیزه دارن تلاش میکنن...زمان خسته شدنو نا امیدیه که یکی میگه "نمیشه" و یکی ته دلش  میگه "اینه..." 
> نا امیدی خیلی چیزا رو میتونه ازتون بگیره ولی اگر یادبگیرید که توی این مسیر باید نا امیدی باشه و باهاش رفیق شید خیلی چیزا رو دو دستی تقدیمتون میکنه(اون میخواد گولتون بزنه...شما گولش بزنید)


ببخشید یه چیزی شما میگین با ناامیدی رفیق شیم کولش بزنیم وقتی انگیزه هم نداریم بخونیم چه طوری ،؟

----------


## shima1996

تو کانالی عضوم که راجب همبن کرم چاله ها و سیاهچاله ها صحبت میکنه خیلی وقته بخاطر کنجکاوی دنبال این بودم که ببینم سفر در زمان ممکنه یا نه ..که ثابت شده ممکنه ..دیشب چند تا کلیپ ازش دیدم به حدی جالببب و عجیب بود که شک ندارم خیلیا ممکنه باور نکنن که همچین چیزی وجود داره. و گفته شده تا سال 2029 هر کسی میتونه در زمان سفر کنه .و چیزی ک اومد به ذهنم و ربطش به کنکور اینکه همچین پدیده عجیب غریبی که بتونی به اینده سفر کنی وقتی تو دنیای ما امکان پذیره اونوقت کنکور که مقوله خیلی خیلی کوچیکتریه همچین چیزی نشدنی باشه؟؟؟؟؟؟ چیزای بزرگتر و عجیب تر دارن اثبات میشن اونوقت ما تو مقوله کنکور واسمون عجیبه....شاید اگه دنیا رو بهتر میشناختیم صراحتا میگیفتیم هر چیزییی شدنیه هر چیزییی

----------


## POlyhYmNia

میدونی کرم چاله ینی اتاقت و تمام! 

ینی ی جایی واسه خودت و کتابات بدون هیچ فکر و صدای شخص ثالث! 


هربار که اومدم انجمن اینو دیدم! خواهر من برادر من تا هفته اخر میای و میخای حماسه بیافرینی!!! این وسط ی سریا هستن که حرف مفت میزنن!! مثلا 16 ساعت در روز! سنگ بزرگ نشونه نزدنه 
این وسط ی دسته دیگه هستن که میگن تو با اونی که از تابستون خونده عمرا اگه ازش بهتر بشی تو هرچی بخونی بازم عقبی! انگار کنکور فاکتور و دور موتور میندازه!! 

واسه ی پشت کنکوری همه مطالب زمینه دارن واسه اونایی که ک هدف دارن باز هم پس زمینه همه دروس دارن حالا یا با خیال پردازی میخوان همرو بخونن و هیچی هم اخرش نمیزنن یا با منطق و هدف گذاری میدونن چی بخونن و چی خیلی مهم نیس! شناخت دارن! شناخت!!!! این که هرروز با تاپیک های بی مورد بیای و بحث کنی هیچ دردی ازت دوا نمیکنه فقط شروع کن فقط ی کتاب باز کن بخون 
اصلا ب من و تو و دیگران چه!!! ک کی چکار کرده و میخواد بخونه یا نمیخواد !

----------


## MaHsa 95

من واقعا نمیفهمم ربط این موضوع ها به کنکور چیه حالا چون شاید سفر در زمان تا چند سال دیگه ممکن بشه یعنی هر کس از الان بخونه قبوله؟!! بله انسان ها این همه اکتشافات و اختراعات بزرگ داشتند ولی واقعا چه ربطی به کنکور داره؟ من خودم همیشه انگیزه دادم و خیلی ها رو دیدم که تو مدت  کم کارای خاصی کردند و اصلا کاری به شدن و نشدنش ندارم ولی واقعا این فلسفه چینی ها و دنبال این چیزا گشتن برای اثبات قبولی خیلی مسخرست ، به جاش برید ببینید فصول پر تکرار چیه، نقاط ضعفتون چیه، تعداد تست ها و ساعت مطالعه تون رو زیاد کنید اگه قرار باشه چیزی سر جلسه کنکور به آدم کمک کنه ایناست نه بررسی سیاه چاله و کرم چاله و پدیده های عجیب!
و اینم یادتون باشه بقیه کسایی هم که دارن برای کنکور میخونن مثل شما انسان هستند!!‌‌!

----------


## DrOMi

اگر اکتشافاتتون و نظریه علمیتون راجع به خمیدگی فضا،سفید چاله و سیاه چاله،تکینگی و افق رویداد تموم شد،کمی هم درس بخونید تا رستگار شوید  :Yahoo (3): )

----------


## ramin123

واس کسی که بخواد وقت خیلی خوبی مونده 
کار نشد نداره تالان خوندیم این 70 روزم روش

----------


## ramin123

خدایا به امید خودت

----------


## im.khazan

Up

----------


## Alegzander

درس خوندن رو بزرگ نکنید برا خودتون
نیاز به کرم چاله و این حرفای عجیب غریب نیست
نیاز به اینکه از خواب عادیتون بزنید نیست
الان نیاز به یه شروع دارید
شمایی که الان چند ماه میخوای شروع کنی ولی هنوز نکردی
همینجوری برو سراغ یکی از کتابات،ورق بزنش،عکساشو نگاه کن،یجوری استفادش کن انگار داری یه مجله رو میخونی
بعد بشین یه کاغذ آ۴ یا همچین چیزی بذار جلوت،یه برنامه معقول واسه همین یه ماه تا عید بریز،و بخون و بخون و بخون.با لذت بخون
قشنگ ترین حس دنیا رو تصور کن.تو با تلاشت تو این روزا میتونی به اون حس های قشنگ برسی.تو این فرصتو پیدا کردی که خودت آیندتو بسازی،پس ازش استفاده کن چون بعدا خیلی کمتر از این فرصتا گیرت میاد...

----------


## Dr.K98

> فک کنیم تو صفری...صفر مطلق...دیگه بدترین حالت ممکن کاینات میشه سیاهچاله
> ازون بدتر که نیستی درسته؟
> 
> 
> اما دوستم 
> آخر هر سیاهچاله ای ختم میشه به یه سفید چاله
> 
> فقط زمان لازمه که این مسیر طی بشه 
> همون زمان 72 روزه که داری و قراره تو این مدت بترکونی


 Curer جون، پستت خیلی قشنگ بود، ولی من یه چیزیو بگم که  مهمه:
این سیاهچاله ای که میگی بعدا به یه سفید چاله ختم میشه، اشتباهه و یه توهم علمیه که اکثر دانشمندا هم ردش کردن.
سفید چاله، یک شبه علمه.
پروفوسور A.K، برگرفته از کتاب، آیا آنان که میدانند با آنان که نمیدانند برابرند؟ :Yahoo (23):

----------


## high.target

_خیلی خوب بود حرفاشون
کاملا قبول دارم
انگیزشی مثبت..._

----------


## Mehr_b

_دوستان از سِری کرم چاله های مطالعه به جز انگیزه و امید!!
ممنون میشم اگه راهکاری دارین ارائه بدین

واقعن تا اینوَرَکی نشه ,,  پُشتک وارون زدن چطوری ممکنه؟؟!_

----------


## ddd

حاجی ولی کاری به کرم چاله و اینا ندارم.
ولی این سخت ترین کنکوره درست بود :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## im.khazan

> حاجی ولی کاری به کرم چاله و اینا ندارم.
> ولی این سخت ترین کنکوره درست بود


تاپیک برای کنکور97 هستش

----------


## Ultra

یا خود استیون هاوکینگ  :Yahoo (21): 

توی درس خوندن و کنکور کرم چاله و میانبری وجود نداره
باید تلاش کرد فقط

در ضمن متوجه نشدم که بدترین نقطه کاینات چطور میتونه یک سیاهچاله باشه؟
مگه چه مشکلی داره؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> Curer جون، پستت خیلی قشنگ بود، ولی من یه چیزیو بگم که  مهمه:
> این سیاهچاله ای که میگی بعدا به یه سفید چاله ختم میشه، اشتباهه و یه توهم علمیه که اکثر دانشمندا هم ردش کردن.
> سفید چاله، یک شبه علمه.
> پروفوسور A.K، برگرفته از کتاب، آیا آنان که میدانند با آنان که نمیدانند برابرند؟


تعریف سفید چاله به اون عنوانی ک الان هستو منم قبول ندارم 
اما در کل اینک سیاهچاله به فضایی دیگ باز میشه درسته ........... فقط نمیشه بررسی اش کرد بخاطر انبساط زمانی و جاذبه اش

----------


## Neo.Healer

> یا خود استیون هاوکینگ 
> 
> توی درس خوندن و کنکور کرم چاله و میانبری وجود نداره
> باید تلاش کرد فقط
> 
> در ضمن متوجه نشدم که بدترین نقطه کاینات چطور میتونه یک سیاهچاله باشه؟
> مگه چه مشکلی داره؟


از نظر ما مشکل داره نه خودش .......بدترین نقطه ی غیر قابل بررسی با علم بشری هست چون هم زمان اونجا کنده به اندازه هزار سال .........هم جاذبه ی قوی حتس برای نور

----------


## Ultra

> از نظر ما مشکل داره نه خودش .......بدترین نقطه ی غیر قابل بررسی با علم بشری هست چون هم زمان اونجا کنده به اندازه هزار سال .........هم جاذبه ی قوی حتس برای نور


ما اطلاعات خوبی درباره سیاهچاله ها داریم
و با گرانش کوانتومی و نسبیت عام خیلی از پارادوکس هاش حل شده

اما بازم ربط سیاهچاله رو با کنکور و درس خوندن نمیفهمم

یه طوری مثال بزنید که عموم متوجه منظورتون بشن

----------


## Saturn8

افق رویداد، مرز سیاه‌چاله با فضای اطراف به شمار می‌رود و اگر شما از آن عبور کنید، به سمت تکینگی مرکزی خواهید رفت و هیچ راه گریزی نخواهید داشت. اما به راستی اگر از این ناحیه عبور کنیم و به سمت تکینگی مرکزی سقوط کنیم، چه چیزی را مشاهده خواهیم کرد؟ آیا همچنان می‌توان نور را مشاهده کرد یا به یک‌باره جهان تاریک می‌شود؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ما اطلاعات خوبی درباره سیاهچاله ها داریم
> و با گرانش کوانتومی و نسبیت عام خیلی از پارادوکس هاش حل شده
> 
> اما بازم ربط سیاهچاله رو با کنکور و درس خوندن نمیفهمم
> 
> یه طوری مثال بزنید که عموم متوجه منظورتون بشن


اولین پشتم منظورمو کامل توضیح دادم

در مورد سیاهچاله هم منظورم شدت گرانش و اینا نبود........منظورم انتها و نهایتی ک سایهچاله بهش میرسه و... هست

----------


## Ultra

> اولین پشتم منظورمو کامل توضیح دادم
> 
> در مورد سیاهچاله هم منظورم شدت گرانش و اینا نبود........منظورم انتها و نهایتی ک سایهچاله بهش میرسه و... هست


اونو خوندم اما متوجه چیزی نشدم متاسفانه

----------


## Hell queen

خود استیون هاوکینگ و انیشتین و سایر برو بچ فیزیک دان
هیچ وقت فکر نمیکردن یه روزی کشفیاتشون به همچین موضوعی ربط پیدا کنه  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
این حرفا چیه آخه ، ادم میره یه گوشه میشینه درسشو میخونه /:

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خود استیون هاوکینگ و انیشتین و سایر برو بچ فیزیک دان
> هیچ وقت فکر نمیکردن یه روزی کشفیاتشون به همچین موضوعی ربط پیدا کنه 
> این حرفا چیه آخه ، ادم میره یه گوشه میشینه درسشو میخونه /:


برو ی گوشه درستو بخون
با این عقیده چرا اومدی توی تاپیک؟(لازم نبود ازم اجازه بگیری میدونم)

----------


## Fawzi

چینگدهههه باحال  :Yahoo (4): 
مثال کرم چالههه :Y (748): 
مرسی موشکاف نجوم و رابط علوم  :Yahoo (4):  :Y (694):

----------


## God_of_war

استفاده از کرم چاله همون دی وی دی های کنکوریه مسخرس که یه عمر پشت کنکورمون کرد

----------


## Saturn8

> استفاده از کرم چاله همون دی وی دی های کنکوریه مسخرس که یه عمر پشت کنکورمون کرد


البته به نظرم مثله نزدیک شدن به سیاه چاله هرچی بیشتر قدر این زمانو دونست وبیشتر تلاش کرد یه جوری زمان هم باهات کش میاد وبالاخره میرسی به شرطی که منابع وراه های رسیدن به درصدات کاملا مشخص باشه وتردیدی توش نداشته باشی!

----------

